# I6 Magpul PMAG Testing



## KevinB (26 May 2007)

Well despite being a vocal complainer about polymer mags (specifically the nigthmares I have of the CF issue Thermold C7/8 mags) However I have been running a Glock for a while - and our Sig552's have polymer mags so - obviously it is possible to build a good one.

A lot of fuss has been made of the Magpul PMag (which I can only guess stands for polymer mag).

So I looked around to find some online and had them shipped out (I'm still in Iraq).

So they arrive and looked good -- I quickly stocked them up with Mk262 Mod1.  They seem to function fine - however I have had some durablity doubt about polymer in a M16FOW mag -- so with that in mind and inspired by the Magpul test videos -- I decided to run one over with the B6 Suburban -- to get the idea of weight - its a 2500 series Burb with a factory B6 Armor package - a 3 ton jack will not lift the damn thing to do a tire change - you need at least a 5 ton or the thing wont budge.

Secondly most testing had been done of EMPTY mags -- (I have my guesses as to why) but an empty mag reliability test really does not do much for me -- since I am concernd about the mag when its loaded - empty its no good to me.

so 28rds of Mk262 Mod1 in a PMag--meets Suburban.
Standby




































and it survives -- no rounds even get popped out.

Not satisfied - I get the driver to reverse back over the mag





crunch heard -- well so much for the PMAG
or not




one round ejected - not exactly the 30rd "burst" I expected.

The mag's spine has been cracked -- but it does not appear to be a catostrophic failure -- thus I decided -- well will it work?

















Well it shoots...










As you can see minor case deformation occured on the rounds in the mag while it was run over.


and the mag ran during several drills -- ejected easily - and never caused a hickup -- reloaded and used 4 times after it cracked...






I pulled it from my opstock -- but its IMHO very impressive and once more a testament to how Rich and the rest of the gang from Magpul built their stuff.


----------



## MG34 (27 May 2007)

Good review, I take it the rest are in your OP Stock now. I've been looking at these,maybe have a closer look at SHOT 08


----------



## HItorMiss (27 May 2007)

Very intersting stuff

Might be worth the purchase next time I head over the pond as they wont be illegal there.


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 May 2007)

Good review.

More gear for my wish list.

Just some questions which have come to mind (for I6);

Any issues related to heat with the polymer yet? softening, bending, warping, etc?  I figured it would take some time in country to see it, and maybe not until the 'hot' season, but it just comes to mind when I think about it.

Any issues from bottom pressure? specifically damage to the bottom plate (if there is one) or bottom of the mag from bumping?  or damage to the feed lips from banging around?

Any rigidity issues? Twisting, torsion, etc.?

What are your feelings on the MagLevel PMAG?  Usefull / useless?  There are other weapons mags which are either clear or have a 'window' to check ammo (Steyr AUG), and I've heard mixed reactions about it.  Just wondering if you've seen / played with these PMAGs (MagLevel) and if you know of any issues related to the 'window'.  

Sorry if I'm asking too many questions... just want to know.


I think the only issue I'd have with these mags, specifically for CF members, is the fact that we tend to shuffle mags around quite a bit; swapping up for full ones, passing off ammo, etc, etc...  That's when things go missing.   It'd be nice if the CF would outfit units with better kit such as this, but with that said, there really isn't anything wrong with the issued mags, so that money could probably be better used elsewhere.
I6, you are in a very unique position; as your gear is your own and doesn't get shuffled back into 'the system'.  
Thanks for the review... good stuff.


----------



## KevinB (27 May 2007)

My first advice for all CF members is to mark your mags.
 1) its the only way to ensure you have ones that work
 2) In training you can note which mags had stoppages and N/S ones that crop up 3 times 
 3) Mags are an expendable store -- they wear out -- and while when we first got issues the alum mags - they where good -- they have been beat to shit in training and operations and a lot need to be replaced.
 4) On operations -- marked mags can always be recovered from buddies etc.  - I download mine to 28 since I dont like having to smash the mag in on a tac reload, and I dont want to get someone mags that have been "less cared for".  I also had added Magpul ehanced followers and Ranger plates to my CF mags.

I've left 2 mags (the damaged one and a good one) fully loaded in one of our Suburbans -- it over 46 here already and inside a vehicle - its easily over 55 whe it sits in th sun for a bit -- later when the heat hits the mid 50's - I dont want to thnk what it is inside a car -- my guess is that will tell on how the mags do in the heat.

As far as rigidity -- you can't twist them in your hands -- and I will note I lined up the mag in the weakest way when it was driven over.
  
I'm looking forward to the windowed version (its nice to be able to see how many round you have at a glance) 

Gotta run more later
-Kev


----------



## ProPatria031 (18 Aug 2007)

this may sound pretty irrelevant but  can't help but ask. why does your suburban have snow/ice tries in a desert. as for the mag those look pretty sweet but i have serious doubts that we're gonna see those, seeing as how we just finish bitching about the old ones so they said "fine here are you metal mags", and now we want to go back to polymer.

 :cheers:


----------



## KevinB (18 Aug 2007)

Its an All Terrain tire with runflats.

  WRT the mags - I'm not suggesting the CF change - I posted this as something informative.  I was issued my first metal mag for the C7/C8 in the CF in 1995 - so I would not say that it is "just finished" either.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Aug 2007)

hey Kev, what you did here in a matter of minutes would cost the gov't $1000's in some test lab. Good review.

For those that don't know, Australia's F88 Austeyr FOW uses a transparent sythetic 30rd mag, and they are as durable as hell! No fading, no denting, and passed a vehicle run over test back in the 1980's prior to adoption.

When I was in Iraq, sus mags in theatre were met with a drop saw to ensure they would not go out on any missions. Mags are expendable, and replacements were never EVER an issue.

Stay safe Kev, and put all that good $$$$ to a happy use on your safe return, you've earned it. 207 days in Baghdad was enough for me!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## KevinB (19 Aug 2007)

Wes - roger that.
 Now even the vaunted Hk "high relibility mags" are having noted problems in the US SOF circuit -- vaunted trainer and former Delta MSG Larry Vickers is now recommending the PMags - and so is Pat Rogers.  That said I am not using them in the COLD.


----------



## Big Red (19 Aug 2007)

+1, the HK mags gave me some difficulties and I've since ditched them in favour of the tried and true c products tarted up with the magpul follower and ranger floorplate.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Aug 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Wes - roger that.
> Now even the vaunted Hk "high relibility mags" are having noted problems in the US SOF circuit -- vaunted trainer and former Delta MSG Larry Vickers is now recommending the PMags - and so is Pat Rogers.  That said I am not using them in the COLD.



I don't know if you're in Murder City or not, but if you make it into the IZ, on Saturday nights its Salza Night at the Liberty Pool. There is three pools if I remember correctly, the cool water is quite refreshing, so pack some Speedos (ha) and a towel, and remember in Baghdad, even the western fat chicks are porn stars!! It was crowded the times I was there.  ;D

So send SITREP and or AAR.... Out

Wes


----------



## ProPatria031 (19 Aug 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Its an All Terrain tire with runflats.
> 
> WRT the mags - I'm not suggesting the CF change - I posted this as something informative.  I was issued my first metal mag for the C7/C8 in the CF in 1995 - so I would not say that it is "just finished" either.



Ya but you know how slow Canada is on this stuff and that's probably what they would say if we asked for polymer mags

 :cheers:


----------



## KevinB (19 Aug 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I don't know if you're in Murder City or not, but if you make it into the IZ, on Saturday nights its Salza Night at the Liberty Pool. There is three pools if I remember correctly, the cool water is quite refreshing, so pack some Speedos (ha) and a towel, and remember in Baghdad, even the western fat chicks are porn stars!! It was crowded the times I was there.  ;D
> 
> So send SITREP and or AAR.... Out
> 
> Wes



Well I fly back tomorrow  :'(  - so we shall see if the mags in the 'burb are still good to go -- 
Thankfully my loc is not the IDF hotspot anymore -


----------



## COBRA-6 (20 Aug 2007)

Big Red said:
			
		

> +1, the HK mags gave me some difficulties and I've since ditched them in favour of the tried and true c products tarted up with the magpul follower and ranger floorplate.



Aluminum or stainless steel ones? I bought a bunch of their lanced SS 5/30 rounders and they seem good to go...


----------



## Big Red (20 Aug 2007)

Steel ones.


----------



## KevinB (2 Sep 2007)

Still going strong
















Travis Haney (made famous by the BW sniper vid of '04 Najaf- but now hired by the USMC to do training) has over 30,000 rds thru 20 of his - and one has more than 6k thru it.
  Only issue was two he took on a cbt dive - that rusted when he left then loaded for 2 weeks after the salt water exposure


----------



## COBRA-6 (2 Sep 2007)

Kev, what are you running on your first line?


----------



## KevinB (2 Sep 2007)

1st Line
 TT Belt (which I want to replace with either a Crye Blast belt - or ATS/Lightfighter's new belt)
 TT 3pistol mag pouch
Maxpedition Utility
 6004 (w/MFS Strider)
 DBT Frag pouch

2nd
CIRAS M
 Paracelete M4 pouches
 Endom Bomb IFAK
 DBT Smoke
 DBT Banger
 DBT Frag
 BHI Admin
 VIPIR strobe
 TT MBITR

 TC2002
 SF Lip Light
 Peltor ComtacII's


----------



## COBRA-6 (3 Sep 2007)

perfect, thanks! have you posted pics of the rig here or on other boards already? I'm trying to figure out some options...


----------



## KevinB (4 Sep 2007)

Over on Lightfighter's Stud Board - "Show you fighting loadout" 


but I am a big mouth so...






Also with my lite rig. Soft armor - and a DBT Plate Carrier


----------



## DirtyDog (8 Sep 2007)

I guess if you weren't carrying the pistol, the belt wouldn't be neccesary?

What gloves are you wearing?  Hatch?  How do they breathe in the heat?


----------



## muskrat89 (8 Sep 2007)

I don't think he wears cloves, but I have heard that he reeks of allspice...

The Iraqis often speak in hushed tones about "The Potpourri of Death"


----------



## DirtyDog (8 Sep 2007)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> I don't think he wears cloves, but I have heard that he reeks of allspice...
> 
> The Iraqis often speak in hushed tones about "The Potpourri of Death"


----------



## KevinB (9 Sep 2007)

WileyX CAG gloves -- all gloves suck in the heat - but its better than burned up hands


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Sep 2007)

Sorry for my ignorance, but is that vest/rig a modular soft armour vest with mag shingles etc. attached to it and then a plate carrier underneath?

I'm just wondering as it *looks* like it wears/carries well and was wondering if that vest could be use in conjunction with the required issue Canadian frag vest.

Some of the chest rigs I've noticed looked like they don't distribute the weight we'lland look a little front heavy.

BTw - Nice patch on the helmet.


----------



## KevinB (10 Sep 2007)

Its a BDT FAPC (plate carrier) - with a set of soft armor underneath.  It's my lite rig - for times you need a rig but dont want to look like your doing a DA...

I dont think it will work well with the CF GenV Frag Vest.  -  The best thing for over the CF setup is IMHO something similar to what Jay4th ran on TF106 - a TT MAV.


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Oct 2007)

Just a bump to get this thread on track (Magpul PMAG testing and reliability).

Since reading I6's review, I started doing more research into these mags... and Like I've said before; *I WANT!!!*

Here are some videos I found on the interweb... enjoy.
PMAG vs. Chevy Truck
Pretty much the same thing with some extras
"Function test" in a M249 PARA (C9A2... kinda) Just to show that they work well in LMGs (I've had problems with mags in LMGs before).
PMAG vs. Bus: Video 1, Video 2, Video 3


----------



## KevinB (18 Oct 2007)

http://www.dtic.mil/ndia/2006smallarms/foltz.pdf


----------



## Snaketnk (19 Oct 2007)

This makes me wonder what you guys think of transparent (tinted) vs opaque mags.


----------



## medaid (19 Oct 2007)

Doesn't really matter does it? A mag that works, is a mag that works. Tinted vs. Opaque doesn't really make a difference at all.


----------



## Snaketnk (19 Oct 2007)

Hm, so I guess that being able to check the number of rounds in the mag at any time is useless, and just adds to the look cool factor?


----------



## medaid (19 Oct 2007)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> Hm, so I guess that being able to check the number of rounds in the mag at any time is useless, and just adds to the look cool factor?



huh... I wonder how we ever got by with the metal mags...


----------



## c_canuk (24 Oct 2007)

I think a clear mag like the ones the Indian army might be a liability the same way the Garand used to make a loud ping noise when the clip was ejected... it gives the enemy too much information on the state of your weapon.

An idea I liked that solves that problem yet allows you to get a visual verification with a metal mag is pin holes drilled in the back of the mag... seen that in Bosnia with Britsh mags... you could see brass coloured dots where the rounds were...


----------



## mudgunner49 (24 Oct 2007)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> I think a clear mag like the ones the Indian army might be a liability the same way the Garand used to make a loud ping noise when the clip was ejected... it gives the enemy too much information on the state of your weapon.
> 
> An idea I liked that solves that problem yet allows you to get a visual verification with a metal mag is pin holes drilled in the back of the mag... seen that in Bosnia with Britsh mags... you could see brass coloured dots where the rounds were...



Dude - if the bad guys are close enough to count the rounds left in your mags you have either been missing *alot* or you have the situational awareness of a rock.

I'm just sayin'...


blake


----------



## Blackthorne (24 Oct 2007)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> Dude - if the bad guys are close enough to count the rounds left in your mags you have either been missing *alot* or you have the situational awareness of a rock.
> 
> I'm just sayin'...
> 
> blake



X2

As for holes, just more ways for crap to get in there.


----------



## KevinB (25 Oct 2007)

Okay I have to make this rant effective since I'm sitting in the DIH having a beer while I type this as I wait for my dinner to arrive.

  The windows allow you to see how many round you have to about 22 
Now based on my experience - when you have less than 22 rounds in your mag - its a good time to reload, its an added visual comfirmation that one will want to do a tac reload -- or in up he sees me down terms for those who dotn have any intermediate weapon training - if your buddy is abotu to do a bound - and you dotn have 22 round -- you may wish to have him hold while you reload.

  Its designed to give a comfort area for areas you need the most you can.

As for the idiot who is worried the enemy will see how many rounds you have left -- put down the XBox clown.

I cant get on my photobucket account here - but I have some pics of a PMAG being dropped off a roof (not sure why youd want to do that -- but if your bored...)

 As for the Holes - that the stupidest idea I've heard of (I guess the whole SA80A2 mag came about for a reason then eh?)

I've got 12+ hours in Geneva tomorrow - and will rant more then.


----------



## mudgunner49 (25 Oct 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Okay I have to make this rant effective since *I'm sitting in the DIH having a beer * while I type this as I wait for my dinner to arrive...
> 
> ...I've got 12+ hours in Geneva tomorrow - and *will rant more then*...
> ..




WRT the beer, have a few, ponder the issue and save up some really good stuff for the rant when you get to Geneva... 


blake
(just stirring the pot...)


----------



## medaid (25 Oct 2007)

Stir stir, boil and boil *cackling*


----------



## KevinB (26 Oct 2007)

Okay rant continues at the Movenpick Zurich-Regensdorf...




I dropped a 08/07 PMAG (tan non windowed loaded with 30 rds of Mk262) off the roof of our villa in Baghdad onto pavement lips first.

I had intially dropped it from 8 feet onto the marble floor - but decided it was not high enough.

First time from about 20 feet it bounced no issues

Second time - it spit a round of 262 out - but the follower runs fine - and it took the 30th round back.
It shows some road rash on the lips -


Pics of mag dropped last night, small hint of "roadrash"











I did some more drops today - just to see.

 Height was 22ft.  Same mag as before - drop lip first.
This mag was dropped two more times today






first drop - spit one round again.















second drop - spit 4 rounds - and spine cracked as seen.














Mag will now only hold 28 rds (it takes 30 then one will pop out - then the next over a few minutes)

However I found you CAN load 30rds - and place it in the mag well -and the mag well hold it together - that it feeds and cycles all 30 rds.

  There is NO WAY in hell a USGI or HK "high reliability" mag will do that -- the lips would be toast - and the system worthless.

 This mag (08/07) will be swapped out for a 06/07 body I had from the replacement bodies magpul sent me.

 Oh and I got Big Red hooked on PMAGS now too..  ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Oct 2007)

Nice, I can't wait to get my dirty mitts on some of those!

BTW I like the "get the fuck out of my way" bumper on your ride


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Oct 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Its a BDT FAPC (plate carrier) - with a set of soft armor underneath.  It's my lite rig - for times you need a rig but dont want to look like your doing a DA...
> 
> I dont think it will work well with the CF GenV Frag Vest.  -  The best thing for over the CF setup is IMHO something similar to what Jay4th ran on TF106 - a TT MAV.


Sorry to go off-topic again, but.....

The TT MAV works better then say, the HSGI Warlord?  I always thought the TV MAV looked uncomfortable.....  Basic chest rig with thin webbing suspenders.

LBVs and plate carriers "look" much more comfortable and ungainly then chest rigs.


----------



## KevinB (27 Oct 2007)

DirtyDog -- given you will be wearing a CF Gen V FPV, the lack of padded staps is an asset.  Why wear a HSGI "Legacy" rig over the CF FPV?

 You have to let the mission dictate your kit - and dont fight your equipment.  Bulking up when its not necessary is dumb.


----------



## c_canuk (30 Oct 2007)

Mudgunner49, I6



> As for the idiot who is worried the enemy will see how many rounds you have left -- put down the XBox clown.



look, I'm not attempting to pretend I'm some sort of expert, I don't have any experiance on the two way range... I was just making a comment about something I'd noticed and my thoughts on it. It is really easy to see the difference in colour of a big clear mag and a big shiney brass coloured one based on what I'd seen working with the Indian army. For what I'd encounter I am sure it would never come up, but you and a lot of cbt arms guys seem, from what I've read on this site, to end up working in a lot closer quarters to the enemy than I would be expected to. I imagine the story of the WWI soldier who ran out of ammo and called to the Germans he was fighting to surrender might not have turned out so well if he had been outfitted with a clear mags.

The mag with the pin holes on the spine of the mag could easily have had an epoxy filler to keep out dust while maintain a view port... I just thought it was neat, not saying it's better or worse, just was something I thought was interesting and might have some relavance to the subject at hand.

I suppose I shouldn't have piped up in the PMAG thread... I wasn't talking about the PMAG, just putting in my 2 cents based on a clear mag I have seen. Perhaps I should have formed my statements into questions?

either way there is no call for insults. I'm noticing a hostile environment in here more and more. I was under the impression that this site was supposed to be for freindly conversation between proffesionals.

This site has a reputation of being filled with reactionary jerks. More than once my fellow CF pers who find out I frequent this forum make the comment "oh, you are one of _those_ people?" and roll their eyes.

I6 I look forward to and enjoy reading your threads as they provide insight into a world I'm not involved in and are very interesting, you have up to this point always seemed to be an amiable character to me.


----------



## medaid (30 Oct 2007)

C_canuk, 

  You are mostcorrect that this site is supposed to be a site for friendly exchange and conversation. In fact we do, but more often now there seem to be an influx of posers, wankers and those who think they know all from playing the.. Well any gaming system. You'll have to take things with a grain of salt. Most of us give people a fai chance, and I do mean a fair chance. By fair chance I mean a combined effort, but for those who've been given friendly advice from many of us and chooses to ignore it, the next time we're not so nice. Like I said we're finding more trolls and spammers lately so sometimes we're not so nice (guilty) and we try and stop a 'potential' problem before it starts. We're not always right, but hey this is our on-line family and we're kinda protective of it. Now, I would suggest that you laylow for a few, get a feeling of this place and contribute when you feel more confident. Laslty, to those people that you've met who had an adverse reaction to this site, well... We're not for everyone. Not all fit into our family, and those who don't they just don't. Perception is everything. Hopefully you'll stic around and see for yourself what we offer as a community and not take words of other people.


----------



## KevinB (30 Oct 2007)

Dude -- when I'm cranky I typically end up unitentionally taking it out on a poster who's comments seem to me to be dumb (sorry).

 I'm not a fan of the clear mags - I think the smoked and windowed mags are a much better idea.  However in a M16 FOW you will have 12'ish rounds that are not visible in the mag well, so if you feel confident to bluff - fill yout boots, and some bullets for those who tried to call your bluff.  However in this day and age - attempting to bluff an enemy that wants you DEAD more than anything, its not a pretty good idea...

 Many AK mags have the witness holes - the issues is they let the talcum powder like dust in - and will jam the mag.  They where designed for savages to know when the mag is full - and their superiors to come around and ensure they are not selling ammo (or shooting it at weddings).


----------



## c_canuk (30 Oct 2007)

I6 

meh... it's all good.

I have a lot of respect for your opinion

MedTech... I guess I should have treaded a little more softly... but I am seeing a trend where the FNG gets dogpiled and not always deserving of it... I'll go back to lurking


----------



## mudgunner49 (31 Oct 2007)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> Mudgunner49, I6
> 
> *(1)*  ...you and a lot of cbt arms guys seem, from what I've read on this site, to *end up working in a lot closer quarters to the enemy than I would be expected to...*
> *
> ...



(1)   I try to avoid "close quarters" anything - I'm old and fat and in the Artillery; ;D

(2)  I don't think that I insulted you, and in fact, I believe that I was most PC (very unlike me).  The "friendly conversation" usually requires one to stay in their lane - this cuts down on the repetition of urban legends and people spouting off about what they did  on SOCOM or HALO or whatever the game du jour might happen to be.  I'm not sayin' you did, I'm just sayin'... 

(3)  Kevin is very introverted and quiet - a real teddy bear.  It is generally quite difficult to get him to respond to this sort of thing.  Consider yourself to have accomplished something!! :rofl:

It's the internet and intent/emotion/sarcasm, etc are hard to convey.  Try not to take it too seriously...




blake


----------



## MG34 (31 Oct 2007)

Mudgunner: +1 on that, I have jumped on more than a few who have shown a habit of spouting off without having the facts or subject knowledge to comment on a topic, I make no apologies for that, but will attempt to reign in a bit.


----------



## mudgunner49 (31 Oct 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> Mudgunner: +1 on that, I have jumped on more than a few who have shown a habit of spouting off without having the facts or subject knowledge to comment on a topic, I make no apologies for that, but will attempt to reign in a bit.



As you well know, I've shown my a$$ a time or two and opened the yapper without engaging the brain-box - but sometimes it's so hard not to jump on someone who has proven in the past to be an idjit...


blake


----------



## Dissident (31 Oct 2007)

FYI:

Army.ca can be rough, always remember to wear your PPE.


----------



## DirtyDog (31 Oct 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> DirtyDog -- given you will be wearing a CF Gen V FPV, the lack of padded staps is an asset.  Why wear a HSGI "Legacy" rig over the CF FPV?
> 
> You have to let the mission dictate your kit - and dont fight your equipment.  Bulking up when its not necessary is dumb.


I will admit, those HSGI rigs look pretty damn bulky, but some guys seem happy with them.

It's just that with the amount of weight you might carry, those thin shoulder straps look like they would dig in and get uncomfortable, regardless of the FPV.  But then, I have no idea....

If you say a TT MAV is one of the more prefferable choices, I take your word for it.  I just though something like amodular LBV with perhaps a wide modular belt would "carry" better.

I'm trying to educate myself for if and when the time comes.


----------



## MG34 (1 Nov 2007)

I ran a HSGI Warlord , and had zero issues with it, the same couldn't be said with some of the garage made rigs and knock offs that were being flogged  before our tour , but that is another matter.
 With what ever rig that is used, it is vital to know that all pouches and molle loops don't have to be filled with something. You have to tailor your gear for the mission,this hasn't changed since the time of the 1st caveman hunting parties. As long as you are able to plan for a mission you will know what you need, everything else goes into the RAID pack until the next mission.


Back on track hopefully my shiney new Tan P mags will be arriving soon (modified to hold 5 rounds of course  : ) We need some 10 round" Pmag Pistol "mags here.


----------



## COBRA-6 (1 Nov 2007)

+1 MG34 

gotta love canadian gun/mag laws! :


----------



## DirtyDog (1 Nov 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> I ran a HSGI Warlord , and had zero issues with it, the same couldn't be said with some of the garage made rigs and knock offs that were being flogged  before our tour , but that is another matter.
> With what ever rig that is used, it is vital to know that all pouches and molle loops don't have to be filled with something. You have to tailor your gear for the mission,this hasn't changed since the time of the 1st caveman hunting parties. As long as you are able to plan for a mission you will know what you need, everything else goes into the RAID pack until the next mission.
> 
> 
> Back on track hopefully my shiney new Tan P mags will be arriving soon (modified to hold 5 rounds of course  : ) We need some 10 round" Pmag Pistol "mags here.


Seen (re. tailoring gear to the mission).

A lot of people have different opinions as per which rig, and I'm just trying to get a wide of range of opinions as possible.

With regards to rigger's post, I've talked to HoM and a few of the guys quite a bit.  Some guys still advocate the TV.


----------



## mudgunner49 (1 Nov 2007)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Seen (re. tailoring gear to the mission).
> 
> *(1)* I'm just trying to get a wide of range of opinions as possible.
> 
> *(2)*  *Some guys still advocate the TV.*



(1)  never a bad idea;

(2)  some guys still think that smokeless powder and the Internet are passing fads too - doesn't make them less wrong...


blake


----------



## MG34 (1 Nov 2007)

There is still a brass,canvas and wool crowd out there as well, I just they inhaled too much Blanco as young fellas ;D


----------



## KevinB (1 Nov 2007)

MG34 got away with his HSGI rig as he did not put it over the CF gen 5 FPV...

He gets away with some things you wont...


----------

